
The Digital Comic Museum – Free and Public Domain Comic Books - seejay
http://digitalcomicmuseum.com/
======
VMG
Awesome replacement for stock photos and clip art in presentations.

------
ZeroGravitas
Would be an interesting project to slice these into individual panels, and
then make them searchable by era, OCR'd text, dominant colors, artist etc.
maybe bolt on a meme-generator that lets you change the text.

~~~
sethish
I would love to work on this. It would require getting a dump of all of their
data, or scraping it from them however.

------
Derpdiherp
This one was great.

[http://digitalcomicmuseum.com/preview/index.php?did=7343&pag...](http://digitalcomicmuseum.com/preview/index.php?did=7343&page=1)

I have a thing for old government pamphlets.

~~~
gillianseed
In terms of government funded comics, this is my favourite:

[http://digitalcomicmuseum.com/index.php?cid=1026](http://digitalcomicmuseum.com/index.php?cid=1026)

'PS preventative maintenance monthly' is basically about taking care of army
machinery/weaponry, perhaps it sounds boring but it's it's beautifully drawn
by Will Eisner and contains characters like Joe Dope, Connie Rodd, Half-Mast
and a lot of (often very sexist given this was from the 50's to 70's) humor.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
That is incredible stuff! Just reading the letters-from-the-field, you can see
these guys took it all seriously. From storing phosphorus shells point-up (in
hot weather it would melt and unbalance the shell) to greasing artillery after
every water crossing (rust would retard the slides upon firing, tearing the
mounts loose etc) each issue was packed with something for everybody.

